# Entertainment Center and Credenza



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is an entertainment center/bookcase I finished up. I like arches!:yes: I was real pleased to get the plasma TV in the cabinet and appear that it floats in the opening. This was built in many sections.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks very nice. I like the design.

Are those glass doors under the TV? Does that allow you to use a remote on the components?

G


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

GeorgeC, thanks for the kind words! Yes they are smoked glass doors in the center and speaker grills on either side. You can use a remote through the glass.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice looking unit. It looks like you made your own fluted legs, vs. the material you can buy and just cut to length and sit on a block. Either looks good to most customers, but flutes that stop and aren't run through always says higher quality to me.


----------



## jonlb (Dec 26, 2009)

That is amazing I usually don't like painted entertainment centers but that is a beautiful piece. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

I love how you finished the arch tops, just a little work and time highlights the entire project. Great Job congratulations'.


----------



## Benny (Nov 29, 2008)

I love that piece, did you spray a pigmented laquer or brush paint?


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Beautiful pc. Was ventilation a consideration when designing? I know my plasma T.V. runs hotter then LCD's. I love your design.


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments! 

Benny - The paint is a latex semigloss with clear poly on all the shelving. For large pieces like this I usually use a brush and high-density foam roller. I find the roller is quick and puts down a nice uniform finish.

Leatherneck - There is a space all the way around the TV for ventilation. The owner wanted the TV to "float" in the opening. I think most of the heat comes out of the front of the TV. The TV was installed and on as I was finishing up the cabinet and I could not believe how much heat was coming off the front!


----------



## warren souza (Sep 27, 2010)

It’s important to make sure one picks out the best option when considering whether to get an *entertainment center* or something else to support one’s television set. There are plenty of pieces that can be chosen, but they all amount to three categories, with the choice depending on whether one wants style, function, or small size most.


----------



## Dewoodwork (Sep 19, 2010)

That is some fine case work you have built there. I like curves and arches too. The moldings and accents rely make the piece for me.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very sharp. The arches are killer. BTW, what are the blocks in the arches called (right at the top of the arch)? Do they have a name? I'm always wanting to improve my knowledge of furniture anatomy.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Streamwinner said:


> Very sharp. The arches are killer. BTW, what are the blocks in the arches called (right at the top of the arch)? Do they have a name? I'm always wanting to improve my knowledge of furniture anatomy.


 
Keystones.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Good looking unit and well planned. Looks good in white. Those biggies are hard to photograph unless you have a very wide angle lens.












 





.
.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice piece!


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

Great job on both the cabinetry and blending it with the existing decor. It looks fantastic!


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

very cool start to finish how long did it take,


----------



## dkgator (Oct 15, 2010)

Would you mind sharing how you trimmed out the radius?


----------

